# Jet 2 flights



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jet 2 are offering 10% off return flights in April, May and June which also includes baggage meals etc if anyone interested x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ANNIE100 said:


> Jet 2 are offering 10% off return flights in April, May and June which also includes baggage meals etc if anyone interested x


They don't fly from or to anywhere that would interest us. We'll stick with BA from LCY to GRX direct.


----------



## ANNIE100 (Oct 3, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> They don't fly from or to anywhere that would interest us. We'll stick with BA from LCY to GRX direct.


When I posted I really wasn't thinking of members living in Spain but members relatives who may want to visit members - provided of course Jet 2 fly into the relevant airports xx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

ANNIE100 said:


> When I posted I really wasn't thinking of members living in Spain but members relatives who may want to visit members - provided of course Jet 2 fly into the relevant airports xx


From Gatwick to Malaga, Norwegian Air are by far the cheapest. Almost all of our friends fly with them now. I have booked several flights already for my family and I have saved as much as 50% against other airlines and at school holiday times. Only problem being, their flight out of Malaga is 7.30am which some people dislike, but for the saving it is worth it


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Aron said:


> From Gatwick to Malaga, Norwegian Air are by far the cheapest. Almost all of our friends fly with them now. I have booked several flights already for my family and I have saved as much as 50% against other airlines and at school holiday times. Only problem being, their flight out of Malaga is 7.30am which some people dislike, but for the saving it is worth it


But it's no saving if you have to drive 500km round trip to that gad-awful airport Málaga and have a 350km round trip in UK over much worse and more congested roads.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> But it's no saving if you have to drive 500km round trip to that gad-awful airport Málaga and have a 350km round trip in UK over much worse and more congested roads.


I agree, and I used to love flying with Monarch from Granada. Granada airport is 30 minutes further for us to go, but it was always a less stressful airport to fly from.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks ANNIE100, will have a look at jet2 for my next flight


----------

